# Pepsi bottle "J" embossed on sides



## wmbrandt (Mar 15, 2016)

What does the letter "J"  embossed on the sides mean? Bottle is from Charlottsville.


----------



## jblaylock (Mar 16, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaylock (Mar 16, 2016)

Jessup History

http://www.pepsicva.com/about/history


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 16, 2016)

That's cool. Good stuff Josh. wmbrandt, do you have a pic of the bottle?


----------



## wmbrandt (Mar 16, 2016)

I don't now, but tomorrow I'll take some and post them. Also, about what time period was it? Thanks.


----------



## wmbrandt (Mar 17, 2016)

*"J"pics*


----------



## wmbrandt (Mar 17, 2016)

How does the rarity scale work? 1 the rarest or the higher number the rarest?


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 17, 2016)

Very cool. With a little Paper label still on. Rarity 1 in 'Ayers' book means common and 5 means the rarest. Those were 1930's.


----------



## wmbrandt (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks Iggy. I also have another old Pepsi with a paper label with Pepsi Cola embossed on the sides. I'll attach a pic. On the bottom is the Duraglas logo with a 3 on the left side of it and an 8 on the right side.


----------



## wmbrandt (Mar 17, 2016)

Iggy, I also got another bottle not soda but may be a beer bottle.Brown glass with Alner Drury on the top side. Do you know anything about it?


----------



## wmbrandt (Mar 17, 2016)

Sorry, Abner Drury


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 17, 2016)

That other Pepsi is also from the 30's, possibly 1938. with the numbers you stated were on the bottom. 
Sorry I don't know the other bottle. If it is a beer bottle, I don't know much about them.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 17, 2016)

This could possibly be the brewery of that amber bottle?

http://www.oldbreweries.com/breweries-by-state/district-of-columbia/washington-dc-23-breweries/abner-drury-brewing-co-dc-1e/

also

[url]http://www.pearedcreation.com/shop/abner-drury-brewing-co-of-washington
[/URL]


----------



## jblaylock (Mar 18, 2016)

wmbrandt said:


> Thanks Iggy. I also have another old Pepsi with a paper label with Pepsi Cola embossed on the sides. I'll attach a pic. On the bottom is the Duraglas logo with a 3 on the left side of it and an 8 on the right side.View attachment 170224View attachment 170225View attachment 170226



Does this one have a location?


----------



## wmbrandt (Mar 18, 2016)

No location. thanks.


----------



## detectionservice (Apr 13, 2016)

I need help finding value  1973 pepsi all original down to soda


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

